# [resolved] Sounds like my pc is in a tunnel.



## duped

*Sounds like my pc is in a tunnel.*

Hello,

I am new here. I don't know what happened, my speakers were fine for a couple of years now suddenly it sounds as if everything is in a tunnel. I have no mic plugged in (never have). I've made no changes in the control panel. I don't know if it is my settings, sound card, or amplified Boston speakers. My sound card is SB Audigy Audio DF80. I am running XP home sp2. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Duped


----------



## 95five-0

Have you tried using different speakers to see if they went bad? Also try updating your drivers.


----------



## Terrister

If you do not have another set of speakers you can plug in headphones.


----------



## myquitehead

woops nm i didnt read the post carefully enough


----------



## Raggedtoad

Does your Audigy software have any sort of EAX control panel for EAX effects. Sometimes this can change sound to make it sound like it is in a tunnel. Check to make sure this is disabled if you have it.


----------



## duped

*I guess the speakers are ok*

I tested with headphones and it still sounded tunnelish sp? I am not sure how to access the eax feature nor if it even has it. I figure the problem is the settings or the soundcard. Any advice?

Thanks,
Duped


----------



## koala

Have a look in Volume Control and click the Advanced button in the Playback column. Is the Spatial option enabled? It makes the sound wider and more echoey. Disabling it should flatten the sound.


----------



## duped

I checked and there is no such option in that menu. I cannot find spatial or EAX anywhere.


----------



## duped

*resolved*

I went to creative.com and downloaded an updated driver. This seems to have fixed the problem. Thanks to all for your advice.

Duped.


----------

